# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Selvitämme AKT:n mahdollisen myötätuntotyötaistelun vaikutuksia bussiliikenteeseen

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Fa55

En ymmärrä, miten bussikuskien lakkoilu auttaa postin työntekijöitä?

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> En ymmärrä, miten bussikuskien lakkoilu auttaa postin työntekijöitä?


Kohta kun kaikki on lakossa, niin mikään ei toimi, joten Posti joutuu tekemään asialle jotain mikä miellyttäisi ammattiliittoja.

----------


## tlajunen

Ja samalla pyritään vaikuttamaan Postin omistajaan, valtioon.

----------


## Salomaa

> En ymmärrä, miten bussikuskien lakkoilu auttaa postin työntekijöitä?


Sillä tavalla että Posti etsii maltillisemman tien kustannustensa alentamisessa. Tukilakkoilukin on kallista, mutta jos ei lakkoiltaisi, niin muutkin työnantajat huomaisivat kuinka kätevää palkkojen pudottaminen on sopivalla työehtoshoppailulla.

----------


## aki

Postin pilkkominen kahteen osaan on jälleen esillä https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11079201. Paketit ja postimerkillinen kirjeposti kulkisivat eri yhtiöiden kautta. Ministeri Paateron mukaan valtio voisi tukea kirjepostin jakelua vuosittain sadoilla miljoonilla. Erikseen on vielä se kysymys, tuettaisiinko valtion varoin sanomalehtien varhaisjakelua joka liittyy demokratiaan, jotta kansalaiset saisivat tietoa, Paatero jatkaa.

Kovin kevyeksi taitaisi postinjakajien kärryt muuttua jos jaettavana olisi ainoastaan osoitteellista kirjepostia. Nythän siellä on mukana myös osoitteetonta ilmaismainontaa postiset-kuoren välissä. Kun sekä päiväpostin että varhaisjakelulehtien määrä on ollut jatkuvasti laskusuunnassa, niin jossain vaiheessa edessä on väistämättä näiden kahden jakelun yhdistäminen myös kaupungeissa. Nythän jo monin paikoin pienemmillä paikkakunnilla jakelut on yhdistetty. Tämä taas tarkoittaa että nykyiselle jakajamäärälle ei riitä töitä. Varhaisjakelussa varmasti jakajien tarve jonkin verran lisääntyisi kun jaettavaksi tulisi myös kirjepostia.

Jutusta ei käy ilmi säilyisikö pakettiliiketoiminta jatkossakin valtion omistuksessa vai myytäisiinkö firma yksityiselle taholle. Itse en oikein näe syytä miksi valtion pitäisi omistaa pakettien kuljetusyritystä. Ala on kuitenkin täysin markkinaehtoinen ja vahvasti kilpailtu.

----------


## Salomaa

Olemme tottuneet siihen että sanomalehti ilmestyy aamulla, mutta näinhän ei ole pakko. Lehti voitaisiin ihan hyvin jakaa iltapäivällä, jolloin kaikenlaisen postin jakelu voitaisiin kehittää järkeväksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Jutusta ei käy ilmi säilyisikö pakettiliiketoiminta jatkossakin valtion omistuksessa vai myytäisiinkö firma yksityiselle taholle. Itse en oikein näe syytä miksi valtion pitäisi omistaa pakettien kuljetusyritystä. Ala on kuitenkin täysin markkinaehtoinen ja vahvasti kilpailtu.


SDP haluaa tietenkin pitää pakettien kuljetusyrityksen kilpailemassa yksityisen sektorin kanssa tehottomasti, mutta kuitenkin valtio-omistajuutta hyväksikäyttäen. Eikä kysymys ole vain paketeista, vaan valtavasta kuljetusbisneksestä. Asiakkaina esim juomayhtiöt Koff ja Olvi.

Paateron ehdotus on oikeansuuntainen. Hyvä se on vasta sitten kun postin kuljetuspuoli yksityistetään. Samalla postin ruohonleikkuut, mökkitalkkarihommat ja hoivabisnekset voi heittää lopullisesti romukoppaan. Kirjepostin, lehtien ja sanomalehtien postiluukkuihin ja postilaatikkoihin toimittaminen sopii Suomen kaltaisessa maassa parhaiten valtion viraston hoidettavaksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:04 ----------




> Olemme tottuneet siihen että sanomalehti ilmestyy aamulla, mutta näinhän ei ole pakko. Lehti voitaisiin ihan hyvin jakaa iltapäivällä, jolloin kaikenlaisen postin jakelu voitaisiin kehittää järkeväksi.


Juuri näin. Painettu lehti ei ole aikoihin pystynyt kilpailemaan sähköisen tiedonvälityksen kanssa ja varhaisjakelu on tänä päivänä täysin hölmöläisten hommaa. Tuoreet uutiset voi lukea sähköisesti ja paperilta halutessaan myöhemmin lisää.
Jos aamukahvi ei mene alas ilman paperisen lehden lukemista samalla, voihan sitten lueskella edellisenä iltapäivänä tullutta aviisia. Ajat muuttuvat, halusimme tai emme.

----------


## killerpop

> Olemme tottuneet siihen että sanomalehti ilmestyy aamulla, mutta näinhän ei ole pakko. Lehti voitaisiin ihan hyvin jakaa iltapäivällä, jolloin kaikenlaisen postin jakelu voitaisiin kehittää järkeväksi.


Olen koittanut toistaiseksi olla kommentoimatta näitä vähän lennokkaita ajatuksia toimestasi, mut nyt en vaan siihen pysty. Itselleni ilmestyy aamujakelussa (Alma manu) muuan lehti ja sen mukana kaikki sen jakamat kirjepostit, esim Tampereen sähkölaitos ja Elisa, ja vaikka sen aamuisen lehden jakaminen päättyiskin, tulevat kuitenkin Alma manun jakamat kirjepostit. Mitä ihmeen viivettä haluat tähän ketjuun ja miksi? vai kommentoitko vain _Postin_ varhaisjakeluita? Jos, niin mikäpä estäis niitä varhaisjakelijoita tuomasta sen kirjepostinkin samalla, muilta kun se tuntuu onnistuvan (Alma manu), eikä kirjeetkän mene hukkateille.

----------


## j-lu

Haja-asutusalueilla ynnä muissa periferioissa jaetun kirjeen jakelukustannukset ovat helposti muutaman euron luokkaa. Tästä ei voi tehdä kuin seuraavat johtopäätökset: Postin jakeluvelvoite on poistettava laista, ja sen myötä ehkä koko putka pilkottava. Jos kirjepostin jakelu halutaan pitää julkisena palveluna, velvoite kunnille, koska ristisubvention on loputtava: kaupunkilaisten ei kuulu maksaa maaseudun heinähatuille tätäkin palvelua. 

Nähdäkseni vuonna 2019 ei ole kuitenkaan mitään syytä jakaa postia kotioville, jos lähettäjä, vastaanottaja tai molemmat yhdessä eivät ole valmiita maksamaan jakelun kustannuksia. Eli jakeluvelvoite pois laista, postinkantajat selaamaan duunitoria ja parin vuoden päästä kirjejakelu on yhtä kaukaista historiaa kuin lankapuhelimet.

----------


## Melamies

> Haja-asutusalueilla ynnä muissa periferioissa jaetun kirjeen jakelukustannukset ovat helposti muutaman euron luokkaa. Tästä ei voi tehdä kuin seuraavat johtopäätökset: Postin jakeluvelvoite on poistettava laista, ja sen myötä ehkä koko putka pilkottava. Jos kirjepostin jakelu halutaan pitää julkisena palveluna, velvoite kunnille, koska ristisubvention on loputtava: kaupunkilaisten ei kuulu maksaa maaseudun heinähatuille tätäkin palvelua. 
> 
> Nähdäkseni vuonna 2019 ei ole kuitenkaan mitään syytä jakaa postia kotioville, jos lähettäjä, vastaanottaja tai molemmat yhdessä eivät ole valmiita maksamaan jakelun kustannuksia. Eli jakeluvelvoite pois laista, postinkantajat selaamaan duunitoria ja parin vuoden päästä kirjejakelu on yhtä kaukaista historiaa kuin lankapuhelimet.


Tarkoitat siis, että kukin hakisi kirjepostinsa asiamiespostina toimivasta R-kioskista tai lähikaupasta? Tämä olisikin toimiva idea, koska on jokaisen posituttava kotoaan ainakin joskus ostamaan ruokaa ja samalla voisi noutaa etanapostinsa. Kotihoidon varassa oleville hoitaja voisi tuoda postin.

----------


## rane

> Haja-asutusalueilla ynnä muissa periferioissa jaetun kirjeen jakelukustannukset ovat helposti muutaman euron luokkaa. Tästä ei voi tehdä kuin seuraavat johtopäätökset: Postin jakeluvelvoite on poistettava laista, ja sen myötä ehkä koko putka pilkottava. Jos kirjepostin jakelu halutaan pitää julkisena palveluna, velvoite kunnille, koska ristisubvention on loputtava: kaupunkilaisten ei kuulu maksaa maaseudun heinähatuille tätäkin palvelua. 
> 
> Nähdäkseni vuonna 2019 ei ole kuitenkaan mitään syytä jakaa postia kotioville, jos lähettäjä, vastaanottaja tai molemmat yhdessä eivät ole valmiita maksamaan jakelun kustannuksia. Eli jakeluvelvoite pois laista, postinkantajat selaamaan duunitoria ja parin vuoden päästä kirjejakelu on yhtä kaukaista historiaa kuin lankapuhelimet.


Kannatetaan. Nykyisin ei oikeastaan tule muuta postia luukusta kuin rikesakkoja, kiinteistöveroja, lisäveroja, jätemaksu, joten pois ne.
No, j-lu ilmeisesti hakee ainoan "postinsa" "luukulta".

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä kauemmin postin lakko jatkuu, sitä turhemmaksi postin työntekijät itsensä tekevät. Nyt on kreivin aika etsiä muita toimitustapoja vaikkapa laskuilleen. Kun lakko joskus päättyy, jaettavaa ei ole sitäkään vähää mitä ennen lakkoa.

Sitten voidaankin alkaa jo pohtia tällaisia noudan postin maanantaisin K-kaupasta -ratkaisuja.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen koittanut toistaiseksi olla kommentoimatta näitä vähän lennokkaita ajatuksia toimestasi, mut nyt en vaan siihen pysty. Itselleni ilmestyy aamujakelussa (Alma manu) muuan lehti ja sen mukana kaikki sen jakamat kirjepostit, esim Tampereen sähkölaitos ja Elisa, ja vaikka sen aamuisen lehden jakaminen päättyiskin, tulevat kuitenkin Alma manun jakamat kirjepostit. Mitä ihmeen viivettä haluat tähän ketjuun ja miksi? vai kommentoitko vain _Postin_ varhaisjakeluita? Jos, niin mikäpä estäis niitä varhaisjakelijoita tuomasta sen kirjepostinkin samalla, muilta kun se tuntuu onnistuvan (Alma manu), eikä kirjeetkän mene hukkateille.


Tänään perjantaina minulla oli mahdollisuus seurata posti-kysymystä pitkin päivää. Tilanne ei ole hankala vaan varsin monimutkainen. En minä mitään ole kirjoittamassa viiveen vuoksi - outo ilmaus. Postisopassa on nyt monta vaikaa asiaa yhdessä korissa. Työsuhdejuridiikan spesialisti otti kantaa siihen, onko pakettilajettiloiden paluu takaisin vanhaan sopimukseen mahdollinen. Sitten yksi asia on että tietenkin tällainen sopimuksenvaihto-operaatio tiedettiin postin sisällä hyvissä ajoin. Siten koko kysymys olisi ollut mahdollista käsitellä avoimuuspolitiikalla postin sisällä. Kolmas kysymys on seuraukset SDP:n sisällä. Ja vielä analyysiosastolle on jo tänään mennyt se että miksi nämä neljä asiantuntijaa otettiin mukaan. Keskustelunaiheita siis tulee koko ajan lisää mutta ei sitä pidä käsittää viiveen rakentamisena.

----------


## Melamies

> Tänään perjantaina minulla oli mahdollisuus seurata posti-kysymystä pitkin päivää. Tilanne ei ole hankala vaan varsin monimutkainen. En minä mitään ole kirjoittamassa viiveen vuoksi - outo ilmaus. Postisopassa on nyt monta vaikaa asiaa yhdessä korissa. Työsuhdejuridiikan spesialisti otti kantaa siihen, onko pakettilajettiloiden paluu takaisin vanhaan sopimukseen mahdollinen. Sitten yksi asia on että tietenkin tällainen sopimuksenvaihto-operaatio tiedettiin postin sisällä hyvissä ajoin. Siten koko kysymys olisi ollut mahdollista käsitellä avoimuuspolitiikalla postin sisällä. Kolmas kysymys on seuraukset SDP:n sisällä. Ja vielä analyysiosastolle on jo tänään mennyt se että miksi nämä neljä asiantuntijaa otettiin mukaan. Keskustelunaiheita siis tulee koko ajan lisää mutta ei sitä pidä käsittää viiveen rakentamisena.


SDP rinteineen ja paateroineen on tunkkainen tuulahdus menneisyydestä, josta joudumme kärsimään vielä tämän vaalikauden. Aluksi sympatiani olivat lakkolaisten puolella, mutta eivät ole enää. Posti on pilkottava ja äkkiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 23.11.2019 klo 00:01 ---------- Previous Post was on 22.11.2019 at 23:02 ----------

Postilakossa on paljon pelissä:

https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006318257.html

----------


## tlajunen

> Työsuhdejuridiikan spesialisti otti kantaa siihen, onko pakettilajettiloiden paluu takaisin vanhaan sopimukseen mahdollinen.


En ole spesialisti, mutta käsittääkseni on. Postin hallitus voi siirtää heidät takaisin edellisen sopimusjärjestelmän piiriin. Lisäksi omistajaohjauksella (valtion hallituksella) on mahdollisuus vaihtaa Postin hallitus toiseen, jos ei ala omistajan tahtoa kunnioittamaan.

----------


## Eppu

> SDP rinteineen ja paateroineen on tunkkainen tuulahdus menneisyydestä, josta joudumme kärsimään vielä tämän vaalikauden. Aluksi sympatiani olivat lakkolaisten puolella, mutta eivät ole enää. Posti on pilkottava ja äkkiä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty 23.11.2019 klo 00:01 ---------- Previous Post was on 22.11.2019 at 23:02 ----------
> 
> Postilakossa on paljon pelissä:
> 
> https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006318257.html


Ai sen takia ettet ehkä saa oluitasi ostettua olet vaihtanut mielipidettäsi?

Miltä tuntuisi jos työnantajasi yhtäkkiä päättäisi leikata palkkaasi 40 prosenttia?
Tämä on aika vakavan luokan aloite joka toteutuessaan voi heijastua muillekin aloille. En voi kannattaa enkä hyväksyä. Toki näyttää selvältä että hallitus ei oikein hanskaa tätä(kään) hommaa lainkaan kun koittavat vältettä asioita ja antaa ympäripyöreitä lausuntoja ja tyhjiä lupauksia.

----------


## Melamies

> Ai sen takia ettet ehkä saa oluitasi ostettua olet vaihtanut mielipidettäsi?


En juo olutta ollenkaan, en pidä oluen mausta. (Olen jo hamstrannut jääkaappini täyteen Pepsi Maxia)

Tarkoitin sitä, että jos millään muulla ei ole niin väliä, niin oluen loppuminen kaupoista on todellinen uhkakuva.
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:58 ----------




> Miltä tuntuisi jos työnantajasi yhtäkkiä päättäisi leikata palkkaasi 40 prosenttia?
> Tämä on aika vakavan luokan aloite joka toteutuessaan voi heijastua muillekin aloille. En voi kannattaa enkä hyväksyä. Toki näyttää selvältä että hallitus ei oikein hanskaa tätä(kään) hommaa lainkaan kun koittavat vältettä asioita ja antaa ympäripyöreitä lausuntoja ja tyhjiä lupauksia.


Palkanleikkaus ei tietenkään ole mukavaa, mutta eikö Posti jo luopunut yhtäkkisestä palkanleikkauksesta?

Hallituksen kädettömyys näyttää pahalta.

----------


## j-lu

Se että palkanleikkauksia ja työehtoshoppailua on edes harkittu, kertoo vain siitä, että kyse on matalan osaamistason työstä jota kuka hyvänsä voi tehdä ja että postilaisilla on saavutetuja etuja, jotka sopivat huonosti yhteen kuihtuvan jakelutoiminnan kanssa.

Lopulta on samantekevää, kuka tässä voittaa mitäkin. Jos palkkoja lasketaankin, niin se on vain pieni hidaste matkalla töiden loppumiseen. Jos postilaiset saavat pitää palkkansa, niin töitä tarvitsee tehdä vähemmän aikaa.

Postnordin lähetille maksetaan Helsingissä 2 euroa pysähdyksestä, ei peruspalkkaa. Kymmenen tunnin vuorossa voi yltää lähemmäs sataa pysähdystä. Aivan selvää, että maaseudulla tuolla hintaa kukaan ei jaa mitään, kun pysähdysten väli voi olla puolikin tuntia. Liksatiedon sain heruteltua reiluhkolla tipillä, en tiedä kuinka paljon lähetti valehteli, oliko alihankkijan maksama palkka vain mitä.

----------


## tkp

> Postnordin lähetille maksetaan Helsingissä 2 euroa pysähdyksestä, ei peruspalkkaa. Kymmenen tunnin vuorossa voi yltää lähemmäs sataa pysähdystä. Aivan selvää, että maaseudulla tuolla hintaa kukaan ei jaa mitään, kun pysähdysten väli voi olla puolikin tuntia. Liksatiedon sain heruteltua reiluhkolla tipillä, en tiedä kuinka paljon lähetti valehteli, oliko alihankkijan maksama palkka vain mitä.


Ainakin Tampereella Postnordin jakelut hoitaa Enset, joten kyseessä lienee alihankkijan työntekijä. AKT:n kuorma-autoalan työehtosopimus antaa mahdollisuuden tehdä työtehtävät urakkapalkalla, tosin tällöinkin palkan tulee olla taattu vähintään samalle tasolle mitä se olisi tuntipalkalla.

----------


## hmikko

> Se että palkanleikkauksia ja työehtoshoppailua on edes harkittu, kertoo vain siitä, että kyse on matalan osaamistason työstä jota kuka hyvänsä voi tehdä ja että postilaisilla on saavutetuja etuja, jotka sopivat huonosti yhteen kuihtuvan jakelutoiminnan kanssa.
> 
> Lopulta on samantekevää, kuka tässä voittaa mitäkin. Jos palkkoja lasketaankin, niin se on vain pieni hidaste matkalla töiden loppumiseen. Jos postilaiset saavat pitää palkkansa, niin töitä tarvitsee tehdä vähemmän aikaa.
> 
> Postnordin lähetille maksetaan Helsingissä 2 euroa pysähdyksestä, ei peruspalkkaa. Kymmenen tunnin vuorossa voi yltää lähemmäs sataa pysähdystä. Aivan selvää, että maaseudulla tuolla hintaa kukaan ei jaa mitään, kun pysähdysten väli voi olla puolikin tuntia. Liksatiedon sain heruteltua reiluhkolla tipillä, en tiedä kuinka paljon lähetti valehteli, oliko alihankkijan maksama palkka vain mitä.


Tässä tullaan sitten laajempaan ja enempi ideologiseen kysymykseen, että pitäisikö postin jakelemisen kaltaisella suorittavalla työllä olla mahdollista tienata säällinen elanto. Ns. markkinahintaa korkeampia palkkoja valtion postissa voisi pitää vääristymänä, joilla tuppaa pidemmän päälle olla huonoja seurauksia. Tämän hetken törmäystä muuttuvaan maailmaan, lakkoineen, voisi pitää semmoisena. Toisaalta suorittavan työn tekijöitä yhteiskunnassa tarvitaan ja elää heidänkin pitää. Ratkaisuksi on esitetty käänteistä tuloveroa / perustuloa, ajatuksena se, että aina olisi kannattavampaa tehdä töitä kuin elää tuilla. Pääministeripuolue SDP ei ole ainakaan perinteisesti kannattanut, kun ay-liikkeen näkövinkkelistä vain kokoaikainen palkansaaja on ihminen.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos tässä paketissa on liian vähän liikkuvia osia, niin huomenna saadaan lisämaustetta: MOT-ohjelma kertoo postin investoinneista ulkomailla ja kotimaassa. Eli tarkastellaan mitä Postin johto on puuhaillut.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos tässä paketissa on liian vähän liikkuvia osia, niin huomenna saadaan lisämaustetta: MOT-ohjelma kertoo postin investoinneista ulkomailla ja kotimaassa. Eli tarkastellaan mitä Postin johto on puuhaillut.


Eikös MOT tule vasta ylihuomenna maanantaina? Odotamme kuitenkin kauhulla mitä valtion rahoilla on hölmöilty.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eikös MOT tule vasta ylihuomenna maanantaina? Odotamme kuitenkin kauhulla mitä valtion rahoilla on hölmöilty.


Tulee maanantaina klo 20.00 TV1 ja uusintana tiistaina klo 6:55  

Näin kertoo yle.areena:

_Posti tekee miljoonatappiota logistiikkabisneksessä samalla kun postilaisten työehtoja kiristetään. Posti väittää, että logistiikka-ala tukee lakisääteistä postipalvelua. Todellisuudessa asia näyttää olevan päinvastoin. HD ohjelmatekstitys (suomi) 30 min_ 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:25 ----------




> Tässä tullaan sitten laajempaan ja enempi ideologiseen kysymykseen, että pitäisikö postin jakelemisen kaltaisella suorittavalla työllä olla mahdollista tienata säällinen elanto. Ns. markkinahintaa korkeampia palkkoja valtion postissa voisi pitää vääristymänä, joilla tuppaa pidemmän päälle olla huonoja seurauksia. Tämän hetken törmäystä muuttuvaan maailmaan, lakkoineen, voisi pitää semmoisena. Toisaalta suorittavan työn tekijöitä yhteiskunnassa tarvitaan ja elää heidänkin pitää. Ratkaisuksi on esitetty käänteistä tuloveroa / perustuloa, ajatuksena se, että aina olisi kannattavampaa tehdä töitä kuin elää tuilla. Pääministeripuolue SDP ei ole ainakaan perinteisesti kannattanut, kun ay-liikkeen näkövinkkelistä vain kokoaikainen palkansaaja on ihminen.


Tässä ei minulla mene mitenkään jakelu että yötyölisänä heikommassa sopimuksessa maksetaan 80 senttiä tunti !
Miten tällaisen sopimuksen syntyminen on edes mahdollista ?

----------


## kallio843

Sovintoesitys hylättiin eli lakko alkaa klo 3 aamulla.

----------


## tlajunen

Medialiitto (media-alan työnantajat) siis hylkäsi, muille olisi käynyt. Jännä, että sellainen toimija ottaa roolia, joka ei ennen sopimuskikkailua edes ollut osapuoli.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuosta Medialiiton johtajan äskeisestä TV-haastattelusta kävi ilmi että olivat jo aiemmin selvästi sanoneet että he eivät ole osapuoli tässä jutussa. On kyllä outoa pelaamista.

----------


## Salomaa

Tänään sain kyytiä linjoilla 39B, 543 ja 202. Arpapeliä tietää milloin kulkivat, mutta omalle kohdalle sattui hyvin.

----------


## Melamies

MOT on katsottu, eikä yllättänyt. Postin Venäjän pomo yritti selitellä asioita parhain päin, mutta talouspomo valehteli niin, että korvat heiluivat. Järkevän yritysanalyytikon ja yksityisen sektorin kuljetusyritysten lausunnot vahvistivat käsitystäni, Postin johdossa on ollut ja on yhä valehtelevia huijareita, jotka yrittävät rohmuta itselleen bonukset kyseenalaisin keinoin ja valtion rahojen turvin.

Pääministerin pitäisi nyt viheltää peli poikki ja panna toimeen Postin hallituksen ja ylimmän johdon välitön erottaminen. Sen jälkeen kirjepostin ja lehtien perille toimittaminen pitää organisoida Posti-nimiseen valtion virastoon. Posti Oy:n paketti- ja kuljetuspuoli pitää myydä eniten tarjoaville yksityisen sektorin ostajille. Venäjän toiminnoista ei ehkä montaa ruplaa irtoa, mutta myyntiin vain.

----------

